# Rookie of the year



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

Who do you think will win rookie of the year? Here are my top 3 candidates for this award:

Raptors C-F Chris Bosh- This guy is just simply amazing. Yeah he may not be scoring 20 points per game, but this guy does a lot. He averages double-doubles almost every game, he has 89 blocked shots on the season, he has great hands, he can score from anywhere on the floor, he can rebound, steal, he knows exactly what he is doing on the floor. If he makes a mistake, he goes right back out there and makes a great play. He has banged around with guys like Yao Ming, Amare Stoudamire, Bo Outlaw, Shaq, Jermaine O'Neal, Kevin Garnett, etc. and has done a great job. It's not easy going against veteran big men who weigh more, and who are taller, when you a rookie, but he has done a magnificant job! He is my number one choice for the rookie of the year award. Chris has done a lot, sometimes more then Kevin O'Neill has asked him do to, and he has NEVER disappointed me! The Raptors can definitely build a franchise around him!

Nuggets F Carmelo Anthony- WOW! Remember where the Nuggets were last season? Yeah? Now look at where there are this season. There are high in the tough Western Conference, a Western Conference where you can be 20 games above .500 one month, and the next, you can find yourself 10 games below the .500 mark. This is all because of one man- Carmelo Anthony. With his skills, he has helped his team become one of the best and most exciting team to watch in the NBA. What more can I say? He has done big things this year, and he is second on my list of candidates for the Rookie of the year award.

Cavalier G LeBron James- He is last on my list because he always thinks that he is the best player in the league, when he's only 20 years old. I've often heard him say that he is, instead of is going to be, the next Michael Jordan. The Cavs are not a bad team, but they are no where near a team like Sacramento or Indiana. LeBron James sometimes tries to take over games too many times, and though that may seem good, in the future, it will hurt whatever team he is playing on. Look at the Magic and Sixers. Tracy McGrady has too many times tried to take over games and do too much, and now he is expierencing back problems, and his team is the worst team in the NBA, with a current record of 19-55. Allen Iverson is a great player, but has been hurt most of this season, and his team is currently out of the playoff picture. Why, you ask? Because he tries to do too much, he needs to get the players around him involved, and that's what a team does. In the future, if LeBron James continues to carry his team and do too much, his team will go through the same thing the Magic and Sixers are going through. Right now, it may seem good, but in the future, it will hurt.

So, those are my top three candidates for the rookie of the year award. Who do you think will win it all, or who are your top 3/4 candidates??


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

1. Bron
2. Melo







3. Wade







4. Bosh

(and the spacing does mean something)


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

Bosh last?? James first? Are you crazy? And, what does the spacing mean? Oh, one more thing, if you are not going to put Bosh, or Wade first, then at least put Anthony first, come on now!
Go Raptors!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>raps_luva</b>!
> Bosh last?? James first? Are you crazy? And, what does the spacing mean? Oh, one more thing, if you are not going to put Bosh, or Wade first, then at least put Anthony first, come on now!
> Go Raptors!


sorry to tell u, but James is first. He has far superior numbers, and with all the hype there is no way he will lose. Anthony is rightfully second. With Wade and Bosh, and to who is having a better year, it is defintly Wade. Wade is getting 16.7, 4.2 rebounds and 4.5 assists on 47% shooting, while Bosh is getting 11.2, 7.3 and 1 on 45% shooting. I dont think its close this year. Wade also has a higher efficiency rating. As for the spacing, i used to to show James and Anthony are way above Wade, and Wade is way above Bosh.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's pretty easily agreed:

Lebron
Carmelo
Dwyane

Lebron is probably the best rookie ever, Melo is right there averaging 20 and 6, and Wade is just electrifying.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

Im pretty sure Larry Bird's numbers were a bit better then Lebron's are.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> Im pretty sure Larry Bird's numbers were a bit better then Lebron's are.


Can't forget Birdman...my mistake.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

if JAMES dont win the ROY. we should call the FBI. :yes:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Lebron is one of the best rookies of alltime, but best ever? I am not so sure. Jordan averaged nearly 30 his rookie year. Bird led the Celts deep into the playoffs after a terrible year. Duncan was spectacular. Bron might be the best rookie ever under the age of 20


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Lebron is one of the best rookies of alltime, but best ever? I am not so sure. Jordan averaged nearly 30 his rookie year. Bird led the Celts deep into the playoffs after a terrible year. Duncan was spectacular. Bron might be the best rookie ever under the age of 20


I just got a lil carried away. Speaking of great rookies, add me to your club.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>raps_luva</b>!
> Bosh last?? James first? Are you crazy? And, what does the spacing mean? Oh, one more thing, if you are not going to put Bosh, or Wade first, then at least put Anthony first, come on now!
> Go Raptors!


I agree with his rankings 100%, including the spacing. James is first by a little bit over Anthony, who is second by a decent amount over Wade, who is fourth by a decent amount over Bosh.


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

1 - Bron
2 - Mello
3 - Wade


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Bron
Melo
Wade
Bosh
Hinrich


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

LeBron has had more pressure and more scrutiny on him than any rookie maybe ever. So much expectation was put on him at the beginning of the season, and he's still managed to surprise a lot of people and exceed what most people thought was possible. After all that, I don't think you give the rookie of the year to another guy just because his numbers are almost as good and he's in the West. 

So I say it's LeBron. He's had to come in out of High School with all sorts of pressure and take a leadership role on a young, unstable team, and he's done his part, and now he deserves the reward.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

1.Carmelo Anthony
2.lebron james
3.dwayne wade


Carmelo has his team in the playoff hunt in a confrence that is is 10 times the confrence the east is. That there in its self negates any kind of argument about Carmelo having a better team than Lebron.

Also now Carmelo is leading the rookies in scoring. Also Carmelo is taking big time preassure shots when it counts. Like in the Porltand Jailbreakers game. Lebron James hasnt had to step up yet. If you consider playing in a confrence that has teams going in to the playoffs with loseing records stepping up. Than you lower the bar for Lebron James.

Carmelo Anthony is a winner like Dewayne Wade they took their teams to the Final Four Last Year. And Carmelo took his team as a Freshman and Won it all. Carmelo high school team defeated Lebron every game. The Nuggets beat the Cavs every game they played this season. 

Also both their ages negates any age debate. They are both 19.

All the media hype and preassure everyone says Lebron James has is true. But its been unjust. If Lebron is the "KING" why isnt he playing when it counts in the playoffs. Like all the great rookies did like Larry Bird, Magic Johnson, and Michael Jordan. In my opinion Lebron only me the hype for about half the season. His second half has been up and down at best. Carmelo has taken over in points per game. And the Cavs are out of the playoffs.

So you tell me who the rookie of the year is ? In my opinion Lebron James Will win it. I think people with their votes have already decided that. The only way Carmelo can win it is if he takes the nuggets in to the playoffs and they go on a tear. Which obviously isnt going to happen.


----------



## .fusion. (Apr 8, 2004)

Carmelo 
Lebron
Dwayne

I don't understand why Lebron is getting all the ROY appreciation. Pretty much all the espn.com writers have selected him over Carmelo. Carmelo has had a stellar rookie season, giving the Nuggets a playoff position and all. Even after the incident in Detroit, Carmelo has stepped up his game and led Denver to the playoffs. 

The amount of hype shouldn't determine who gets ROY or not. Sure Lebron has been plagued by the media and all, but so has Carmelo. Carmelo had to deal with all the comparison between him and Lebron, and he's handled that well. Just because someone gets more hype, doesnt mean they should get more support; it's not fair to Carmelo.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

You got it right .fusion. people are simply baseing their opinions on his athletic ability and the hype surrounding him. He wasnt even first out of rookies for scoring or rebounds. His team faded in the end of the season to the pathetic eastern confrence foes there. How is the best ranked second in stats and his team is out of the playoffs ? thats insane.

And lebron James athletic ability isnt anything unique in the NBA game. Yeah sure it was impressive when he was dunking on 16 year olds in high school. Lebron James athletic ability isnt even superior to the greats before him......Dr. J., Michael Jordan (in his prime ) Could out Jump Lebron James and is 2 inches shorter than him. Dominique Wilkins , Shawn Kemp (who Lebron James reminds me more of than anyone) and for someone contemporary i think Desmond Mason has more hops than Lebron James actually this season I saw a game the bucks beat the pathetic cavs and Desmond Mason dunked over Lebron James with a Reverse Slam in the face of Lebron off an alley oop. It was FANTASTIC!

Carmelo Anthony is a winner bottom line. And untill Lebron James wins anything in his career he is unproven to me. Right now Lebron James is the Phil Mickelson of the NBA. Phil finnally won and I give him the deserving props he is due now. And untill Lebron James wins anything and I don't mean the rookie of the year award cause he wont win that on merit just hype. When wins a game that pushes his team above the stink of the east and goes to the playoffs than Lebron James will have proved something. but so far in his career he hasnt shown me much but some flashes here and there and that he can dunk the basketball. Its not like we havent seen pros do that all before.

Carmelo Anthony The Deserving Rookie Of The Year!!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

carmelo averaged 20 and 6 while bron bron averaged 20 5 and 5. yeah melo's team is in the playoffs, but its not all cuz of melo. compare denvers and clevelands supporting cast and you will see melo has much more help than lebron even considerin the fact that lebron is in the east. sure the cavs faded at the end cuz j. mcinnis got hurt and they didnt let lebron go back to playen point guard. lebron deserves this ROY award over carmelo but jus by a bit. a btw this post in no way degrades wat melo did this year. he had a great season and i love him as a player, in fact i like him more than lebron but i think lebron deserves it more.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> carmelo averaged 20 and 6 while bron bron averaged 20 5 and 5. yeah melo's team is in the playoffs, but its not all cuz of melo. compare denvers and clevelands supporting cast and you will see melo has much more help than lebron even considerin the fact that lebron is in the east. sure the cavs faded at the end cuz j. mcinnis got hurt and they didnt let lebron go back to playen point guard. lebron deserves this ROY award over carmelo but jus by a bit. a btw this post in no way degrades wat melo did this year. he had a great season and i love him as a player, in fact i like him more than lebron but i think lebron deserves it more.


I don't at all mind people voteing for Lebron James or likeing him better or anything. Thats what got messsed up in other topics when I posted about Carmelo Anthony. People on this board take my facts and history on Carmelo Anthony as a personal insult to them. Yet people here forget Lebron and Carmelo Are friends and have the up most respect for each other.

All I'm saying is that in the stat catagory it doesnt make a difference if you win the scoring stat by a half point or 10 points you are still the leader.

Last year when Kobe and T-Mac had the race for the Scoring Champ it wouldnt of matter if either one won by a half point or by 10 points. You either come in 1st or 2nd. People want to down play the fact that Carmelo was the rookie champ in scoring thats not fair you take away his accomplishments only because you pull for another rookie.

Also are you trying to say that Denver And Cleveland are that unbalanced????? hell no they are not thats all hype man. Cleveland has an above average center Zydrunas Ilgauskas who i saw single handidly win games for the cavs this season. They have a strong PF in Boozer. Their inside matches up with Denvers. They have a good point guard in Jeff McInnis a great rookie off guard in Lebron James. Their guards match up better against ours. And for small forward Carmelo Anthonys position the cavs have Eric Williams who is one of the great man to man defenders and was a big spark for the cavs after the Rickey Davis Trade. I realize that Eric Williams got injured. But Denver had the Injury bug this season as well. Camby was in and out as he usually is but by far his best season in awhile. John Barry was out Voshon Lenard was out for injury. And i'm talking for weeks these guys were out.

What the nuggets were able to do that the Cavs werent was able to gel and play game by game by game. And in my opinion any discrepancy between one team being better than the other over all has to remember the Nuggets made the playoffs in the west . They beat better teams night after night in a much more deep tougher confrence. The cavs faded in a the pathetic east. The nuggets as a team had to beat the best teams to make the playoffs. The cavs had to beat terrible teams in the east and failed to do so. We have teams in the West that are not in the playoffs that would be a 3 and 4 seed in the eastern confrence.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> carmelo averaged 20 and 6 while bron bron averaged 20 5 and 5.


Your stats are off.
Carmelo Anthony stat line.

YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
03-04 DEN 82 82 36.5 .426 .322 .777 2.20 3.80 6.10 2.8 1.18 .50 3.01 2.70 21.0 

Lebron James stat line.
YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
03-04 CLE 79 79 39.5 .417 .290 .754 1.30 4.20 5.50 5.9 1.65 .73 3.46 1.90 20.9


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> And lebron James athletic ability isnt anything unique in the NBA game. Yeah sure it was impressive when he was dunking on 16 year olds in high school. Lebron James athletic ability isnt even superior to the greats before him......Dr. J., Michael Jordan (in his prime ) Could out Jump Lebron James and is 2 inches shorter than him. Dominique Wilkins , Shawn Kemp (who Lebron James reminds me more of than anyone) and for someone contemporary i think Desmond Mason has more hops than Lebron James actually this season I saw a game the bucks beat the pathetic cavs and Desmond Mason dunked over Lebron James with a Reverse Slam in the face of Lebron off an alley oop. It was FANTASTIC!


 Wow you are really going to great lengths to discredit this young man. That is pure hatorism if you can say that with a straight face. I will go on record to say Lebron James is the most athletic player in the nba today. I also think he jumps every bit as high as young jordan did. The kid flys off one foot, just check that dunk against la in cleveland this year or the many alley oops he had to jump out of the gym to catch and still throw down.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> Wow you are really going to great lengths to discredit this young man. That is pure hatorism if you can say that with a straight face. I will go on record to say Lebron James is the most athletic player in the nba today. I also think he jumps every bit as high as young jordan did. The kid flys off one foot, just check that dunk against la in cleveland this year or the many alley oops he had to jump out of the gym to catch and still throw down.


You couldnt be more wrong about my feelings towards Lebron James. This is about rookie of the year. I'm not a Lebron enabler I dont get swept up in the hype. Again your arguments are baseless and all just about you liking Lebron James over Carmelo Anthony. Why don't you just say that instead of trying to make this personal between us ? Untill you bring strong facts historical NBA records and history about players everything you say is just a personal opinion. My opinion is based on Facts and history of the game. Big time difference.

And your argument about Lebron James jumping every bit as high is just that an opinion its not based on any real factual evidence. Michael Jordan has proven his athletic ability not only in games as Michael Jordan was the best Game Time Dunker and he DUNKED on guys 7ft all the time. Jordan also won 2 Slam Dunk Contests against the other greatest dunker in league history Dominique Wilkins.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> I'm not a Lebron enabler I dont get swept up in the hype.


 There it is right there..."hype" You realise he is playing the worlds best now? There is no such thing as Hype anymore, that is the most ridiculous word when dewcribing lebron. You using the word Hype killed your argument because it simply doesnt exist when you are a proven player. What facts do you have to prove michael was a better leaper? Other than your "opinion" no award can judge vertical leap. Lebron has proven he can sky with the best, just watch some clips of him this season, his head is at rim level with al ot of his dunks.

HYPE
1. Exaggerated or extravagant claims made especially in advertising or promotional material: “It is pure hype, a gigantic PR job”

Ya that sure does describe LeBron :uhoh: If there wasnt already someone called it you could call him "the truth"


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> There it is right there..."hype" You realise he is playing the worlds best now? There is no such thing as Hype anymore, that is the most ridiculous word when dewcribing lebron. You using the word Hype killed your argument because it simply doesnt exist when you are a proven player. What facts do you have to prove michael was a better leaper? Other than your "opinion" no award can judge vertical leap. Lebron has proven he can sky with the best, just watch some clips of him this season, his head is at rim level with al ot of his dunks.


First of all just let me start by saying I have no problem debateing you and believe me I have a lot of friends who are Lebron James Fanatics and I have these debates a lot.

But you took the word HYPE that i said out of context. Which may be becasue you didnt see the point i was trying to make . Or i wasnt clear enough. So let me explain.

When I talk about the hype factor with Lebron its not to dismiss any of his accomplishments. It's quite contray. The hype is the reason people with the rookie votes are talking about voteing him as rookie of the year. Not for the talent he displayed on the court. But for being able to live up to the hype bubble made up by the media. Which I find very biased and unfair to Carmelo Anthony. Becasue his numbers are better and his team is in the playoffs. To me its that cut and dry and thats why I take Carmelo Anthony Over Lebron James.

I hope I made myself more clear this time to you and anyone for that matter that might be reading this.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan23</b>!
> 
> 
> Your stats are off.
> ...


i was approximating. and the exact stats just make lebron look even better. i would rather have a 20-6-6 player than a 21-6 player. both of these guys heavily deserve the ROY award but i dont wanna see a split award and i think lebron has deserved it more. also Jordan23, if the cavs had mcinnis for the las part of the year they would have been in the playoffs. he was a great pass first point guard that got the ball down the florr quickly and if he hadnt gotten injured and spent the las 15-20 games on the injured list i assure you the cavs would have been in the playoffs. wihtout him, the talent is pretty unbalanced in denvers favor even consideren in the western conference.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

What do think of the idea that both players, Carmelo Anthony and LeBron James share the title "Rookie Of The Year". Is this just an unsatisfying compromise or an adequate solution to this discusson ?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> What do think of the idea that both players, Carmelo Anthony and LeBron James share the title "Rookie Of The Year". Is this just an unsatisfying compromise or an adequate solution to this discusson ?


i like the co rookie of the year. Both players are defintly deserving


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

The reason I'm so adamant that Carmelo Anthony Wins Rookie Of The Year. Is Because the Numbers Dont lie. Carmelo Leads Lebron James in every statistic almost besides Assists. And Carmelo Anthony is a Small Forward he never played guard this season not one game. Unlke Lebron he played point and shooting guard all season long.

And I don't believe that the Cavs had this really terrible team. I just feel like they were unable to gel the way the Nuggets were. ALso They are still professionals and their jobs are still to go out and win games. Also I believe that Since the Nuggets play in the far more dominate WEST that it negates the imbalance of the cavs and nuggets teams. The Cavs Play against the EAST most of the season where teams with loseing records are making the playoffs.

Also the whole Lebron James was able to live up to the hype is a biased media driven reason to give someone the award. The simple facts are is that Carmelo Played better than Lebron James not by a lot but enough to have over all better individual numbers and was able to help change a loseing culture to a winning one in D Town and put his team in the Playoffs. In a much tougher Confrence that says a lot. The Cavs are still in the midst of a loseing culture this year and are back in the lottery draft. The Nuggets are not. And Rookie of the Year is about this Year bottom Line.

CARMELO ANTHONY IS ROOKIE OF THE YEAR!!!!!


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> The reason I'm so adamant that Carmelo Anthony Wins Rookie Of The Year. Is Because the Numbers Dont lie. Carmelo Leads Lebron James in every statistic almost besides Assists.


 You act as if his 3.1 assists per game lead on Melo isnt a big deal. If Lebron averaged 3.1 more assists per game from where he is now he would lead the league in assists. To put it in perspective when comparing it to points per game its like have a 7 point per game average on someone.

LeBron is also #14 on steals. Thats two categories LeBron ranks in the top 15 and Melo doesnt even rank in the top 50! Better overall stats than LeBron??? please do you homework before you spit out your nonsense.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> LeBron is also #14 on steals. Thats two categories LeBron ranks in the top 15 and Melo doesnt even rank in the top 50! Better overall stats than LeBron??? please do you homework before you spit out your nonsense.


Nonsense ? okay so I guess REBOUNDS, THREE POINT SHOOTING PERCENTAGE, SCORING, FREE THROW PERCENTAGE, OVER ALL FIELD GOAL PERCENTAGE, Need I go on ? I guess all those statistics to you are nonsense. And I Do Give Lebron James props he deserves for his assists. But assists and steals are not more important than any other stat. They are all of equal importance cause they are all about the over all game. Carmelo Anthony is the clear and concise Rookie of The Year Winner. From the stats to putting his team in the Playoffs in the mighty west!!


BRON BRON
YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
03-04 CLE 79 79 39.5 .417 .290 .754 1.30 4.20 5.50 5.9 1.65 .73 3.46 1.90 20.9 

Carmelo Anthony Rookie Of The Year
YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
03-04 DEN 82 82 36.5 .426 .322 .777 2.20 3.80 6.10 2.8 1.18 .50 3.01 2.70 21.0


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>raps_luva</b>!
> 
> This is all because of one man- Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> Cavalier G LeBron James- He is last on my list because he always thinks that he is the best player in the league, when he's only 20 years old. I've often heard him say that he is, instead of is going to be, the next Michael Jordan.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Man, someone must have hooked you up with the good stuff.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

1. Melo
2. Bron
3. Wayde
4. Bosh

WHy

lets compare shall we?\

Bron 
20.9 ppg
5.5 rpg
5.9 apg
.73 bpg
1.65 spg 
.417 FG%
29% 3fg%
.754 ft%

Melo 
21.0 ppg
6.1 rpg
2.8 apg
1.18 spg
.5 bpg
.426%
.777 FT%
.322 3fg&

Nuggs-43 wins Cavs- 35 wins

Results

Bron's numbers are better than anthony's to a VERY slight extent. but the nuggs are in the playoffs and thats what rookie of the year is about, can you make your lottery team an improved team and bring htem into playoff contention? after all thats about half the reasons there's a draft right?


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> Bron's numbers are better than anthony's to a VERY slight extent. but the nuggs are in the playoffs and thats what rookie of the year is about, can you make your lottery team an improved team and bring htem into playoff contention? after all thats about half the reasons there's a draft right?


Great post I'm in 100 perecent agreement with you. Carmelo Anthony is the real rookie of the year. And all the Lebron people will just say you had a better team so you are in the playoffs. Its laughable because Andre Miller was sent to a pretty good LA Clippers team that almost made the playoffs the year before and he didnt make any huge impact on his team. And all the other pieces were in Denver when they had the 17 win dreadful season. Nene, Camby,White,etc Carmelo Anthony is what made the difference. But the reason Lebron people will never admit that is because it than weakens their argument for Lebron to be rookie of the year. And what ever the difference between the Nuggets and Cavs is negated by the fact the Nuggets play in the west.

Bottom line Carmelo Anthony is the real rookie of the year.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that Carmello is one heck of a player and is very deserving of the ROY award in just about every year other than this one. I think that LeBron was just the better overally player. While I could understand a co-roy vote the way that the voting is set up I'd have to say that LeBron is more deserving. While Carmello had the same team during the preseason and all year to get used to playing with LeBron had two major changes during the season that both changed his position as well as his responsibilties. He made the necessary adjustments and each time his play and that of the team improved. The team did fade at the end while McInnis was injured (which was actually compounded by the injuries to Battie and Williams). I don't think that can be attributed to the play of LeBron he showed more composure than most veterans during such a trying time.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> I think that Carmello is one heck of a player and is very deserving of the ROY award in just about every year other than this one. I think that LeBron was just the better overally player. While I could understand a co-roy vote the way that the voting is set up I'd have to say that LeBron is more deserving. While Carmello had the same team during the preseason and all year to get used to playing with LeBron had two major changes during the season that both changed his position as well as his responsibilties. He made the necessary adjustments and each time his play and that of the team improved. The team did fade at the end while McInnis was injured (which was actually compounded by the injuries to Battie and Williams). I don't think that can be attributed to the play of LeBron he showed more composure than most veterans during such a trying time.


I'm so tired of the excuses. The only job these guys have is to win basketball games. Every player on the CAVS are in the NBA and are professionals. Stop making excuses. Thats why I like Kevin Garnet no matter how many times they been abused in the 1st round he gives the other team props regardless of his own ego. You either win or lose. You have to do the best with what you have. And as I already stated the difference in the teams of the Nuggets and Cavs is negated by the fact the Nuggets go up against much more fierce compettion all season. In My opinion the nuggetes over achieved and the Cavs under achieved. In the east with teams going to the playoffs with loseing records or even records and you say the cavs over achieved ? thats a pathetic prescedent to set for team. And I'm not taking anything away from Lebron James but the over all numbers in my opinion are better than Lebron James. And We all really know why Lebron James won the rookie of the year its becasue he was already voted rookie of the year before the season started. He lived up to the media hype . To me that doesnt cut it. The numbers and what your team accomplished. Its a combination of those two things in my opinion. Not what the hype and media say. Oh well Carmelo Anythony is the real rookie of the year.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I am not making excuses, as I've already stated I think that Carmello is a very good player and almost as deserving of the award as LeBron. But, I will tell you flat out that I believe that LeBron should be rookie of the year. I just believe that he is the better player.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> I am not making excuses, as I've already stated I think that Carmello is a very good player and almost as deserving of the award as LeBron. But, I will tell you flat out that I believe that LeBron should be rookie of the year. I just believe that he is the better player.


Thats great you think that but Lebron James doesnt. I take his opinion for what it is far more than anyone on this message board that doesnt actually play in the NBA.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh I'm sorry did LeBron say that Carmello was more deserving of the ROY than he was? I somehow missed that. I think what you are alluding to is that LeBron said that he expected it to be shared between he and Carmello. This I think would have been fair as well, but truth be told if there were only one person that I could have voted for it would have been LeBron (and evidently the people that actually voted felt the same). 

At this point this is just water under the bridge. LeBron is ROY and thats it. You can feel that Carmello was shunned or whatever, it won't ever change that fact. I'm over it and you should be working on that as well.


----------



## Jordan23 (Apr 12, 2004)

> At this point this is just water under the bridge. LeBron is ROY and thats it. You can feel that Carmello was shunned or whatever, it won't ever change that fact. I'm over it and you should be working on that as well.


Again Lebron James shows his intelligence over his fan base. The guy Lebron that won. Said on national television TNT that he assumed that him and his buddy Carmelo Anthony would both win the award. 

Lebron James also said that he was impressed by Carmelos play and he played better than he even imagined. Anthony and James had the same stats over all even rookies. If there was ever a year to have a co rookie of the year this was it. Steve Kerr Also said the same thing last night during the Nuggets game. I think Lebron James, Steve Kerr know a lot more about what actually goes on the basketball court than you or any other Lebron James fans and any reporters and journalists etc 

Over it ? hell no its called protesting and I will always protest because Anthony did as much as James by numbers and stats and he did more with his team than James did.

Carmelo Anthony is the real rookie of the year no doubt about it. Lebron James won on hype alone. Everyone says oh man nobody has ever faced this kind of hype. well no kidding. Times are changing , Michael Jordan, and Kareem Abdul Jabar came in to the game generations ago. The media was different than the celebrity of athletes were different the endorsements were differnet. Everything has exploded since than (thanx to Michael Jordan) anyway point is Carmelo Anthony, Lebron James and any other great kid coming up only know the world they live in. These kids relish the bright lights. They love the celebrity, the endorsements. This so called living up to the hype and excpectations is all these guys have known their whole lives. Its nothing at all its not preassure to them. Preassure to them is trying to get wins on the NBA court. The whole hype thing is over bloated media BS that they use to anchor their vote for Lebron James. I dont buy it and I know Carmelo Anthony and Lebron James sit back together and laugh that you all think getting endorsements, getting movie roles, rap roles commericals etc is preassure on them.

Nobody is taking anything away from what Lebron James did this year but Carmelo Anthony did everything James did. And got his team in the playoffs in the strongest confrence in the NBA. How the hell The Cavs didnt get in the east is pathetic in my opinion. You have teams Like Boston Celtics in for gods sake. Anybody that says the Cavs are not as good of a team as the Nuggets is negated by the fact the Nuggets play the very best all year long . We dont get those huge long breaks like the Cavs did playing below 500 or aveage teams. We get all the teams in the WEST 4 times that is MAJOR because the WEST is so much better on a WHOLE than the EAST. The East has maybe 2 teams that could actually contend for a championship but uhh thats if anyone can beat the nets when it counts.

Carmelo Anthony You Are The Real Rookie Of The Year No Doubt About It.


----------



## jamalcrawford01 (Feb 25, 2004)

now, i personally like melo better and i think if one person had to win then it should have been HINRICH!!!! just kidding i think it should have been melo, bron n melos stats were just about the same but bron had more assts. which is because he played pg in the beggining of the season and when he moved to sg his assts went down. melo was a better scorer , shooter, and rebounder. and yes i think because melo got his team to the playoofs he should have won. and both teams had good supporting casts so i dont see a argument there. the team turnaround went to the nugz and they made the playoffs. the whole thing about they lost jeffery you cant really make as an excuse because who is to say he would have played well he could have gone cold and not made a difference, or he could have helped fact is no one knows so leave that point alone. and when a player gets injured players are supposed to step up and play big. fact is no one on the cavs did and when it counted carmelo did. the game he played against portland where he hit the game tieing shot and took over in ot was basically the season on the line. carmelo stepped up. i do think bron won it on hype. just my personal opinion. congrats to bron though!!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> now, i personally like melo better and i think if one person had to win then it should have been HINRICH!!!! just kidding i think it should have been melo, bron n melos stats were just about the same but bron had more assts. which is because he played pg in the beggining of the season and when he moved to sg his assts went down. melo was a better scorer , shooter, and rebounder. and yes i think because melo got his team to the playoofs he should have won. and both teams had good supporting casts so i dont see a argument there. the team turnaround went to the nugz and they made the playoffs. the whole thing about they lost jeffery you cant really make as an excuse because who is to say he would have played well he could have gone cold and not made a difference, or he could have helped fact is no one knows so leave that point alone. and when a player gets injured players are supposed to step up and play big. fact is no one on the cavs did and when it counted carmelo did. the game he played against portland where he hit the game tieing shot and took over in ot was basically the season on the line. carmelo stepped up. i do think bron won it on hype. just my personal opinion. congrats to bron though!!


When LeBron switched to shooting guard, he averaged 5.5 assists for the rest of the season. So you can't discount that. Besides, since when does playing multiple positions for a team depending on team need make a guy less valuable instead of more?

LeBron did have a game like the Denver-Portland game where the season was on the line and he stepped up and won the game. He scored the team's final 8 points in the last two minutes, including a big steal and four points in the final half minute to bring them back from down 1. 

The difference is that the Cavs still fell one game short... but not because he wasn't stepping up. Sometimes it's not enough.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

wow this argument never ends. i had a bunch of friends attack me for the 'scam' that was lebron getting the ROY. that's what i take issue with. no one hates on carmello, everyone says he's good if not great, says he did one hell of a job helping his team to the playoffs. even lebron said he'd trade the trophy for a playoff berth. but it's not a scam to have a 20-5-5 rookie win ROY. 

imagine a table with only three rookies in the history of the game at it, all others are excluded. this table is for dynamic all-around players, rookies that achieved what is the pre-cursor to a career full of triple doubles. it's the 20-5-5 table and big O has had his seat reserved since the 60's. another guy who went to a crap team and started to turn the franchise around also has a seat there, you might have heard of him. his name is mike and we all wanted to be like him. we all wanted a seat at that table. 

so the best numbers guy ever and the G.O.A.T. are sitting there and a new rookie gets to join them. not carmello, wade, bosh, t-mac, kobe, ai, vince, duncan, bird, magic, or any other highly talented rookie over the years. it's lebron. 20-5-5, 21-6-5 if you round fairly. to discount this is to show your ignorance.

the stats argument is a fun one because it's so close. i personally like the nba efficiency rating because it lines up almost exactly with the player skill ranking i have. it's no fluke that lebron is in the top 20 overall and the highest rated rookie there. (fyi - carmello is 2nd for rookies, and in the 30's overall). lebron simply has the ability to do every single thing on a basketball court and sometimes does in flourishes.

going by raw numbers, i group stats into the big 4, and the little 4:

big 4 - points, assists, rebounds, and shooting percentage
small 4 - steals, blocks, turnovers, and fouls

the big 4 are the things you build around, things that are bedrocks for the game plan. people get paid big bucks to deliver here. the small 4 are the flavor, the intelligence, the little things that make your coaches and teammates love you. so let's score the teenagers:

BIG 4:
Points - statistically even (carmello with a .1 edge)
Assists - lebron with a huge edge (3.1)
Rebounds - carmello with tiny edge (.6)
Percentage- carmello with decent edge (1%FG, 3% 3P, 3%FT)
SMALL 4:
Steals - lebron with .5 edge
Blocks - lebron with .2 edge
Turnovers - carmello with .5 less
Fouls - lebron with .5 less

straight up, these numbers are just about a dead heat minus the assists. if you try to explain away the assists by saying he's a guard, where are carmello's big advantages in rebounds and blocks?

let's do a positional adjustment. not just guard verse forward stuff, but looking at the whole team. denver has a completely new starting lineup from last year. they have had that lineup steady and secure all year, including training camp. carmello started the same position every game all year. that is very good for him, this is a good environment. this team won 26 or so more games this year than last. great improvement, great GM moves. carmello is an integral part of an interesting young denver team

the cavs went through two major trades and started about 15 different lineups. lebron started at the 1 & 2, and played some 3 in small doses. they even had him at the 4 for a couple minutes due to foul troubles. the cavs did some rebuilding but in phases throughout the year, and not as dramatically as denver. Z, boozer, miles, and ricky davis all started last year and won 17 games. lebron replaced ricky 20 games in and the celts came in as good role players. mcinnis came in for miles midway through. this final lineup went 21-18 (6 of those losses without mcinnis). i'm not blaming injuries but you can't deny that the healthy 5 starters went 21-12 after the midseason shakeup. BUT ROY is not a team award, i only show this to counter some of the playoff talk with regards to carmello. the nugs were in 8th seed by 1 game, the cavs were out of 8th seed by 1 game. 

what about the H-Y-P-E ?!? what an abused word. remember when the hype = a target on his back? the biggest target ever. remember the commercials and the comments some all-stars made about how they are gonna take it to lebron? hype is complex and double-edged and is a useless concept in this debate. hype was there, most deserving, some ridiculous, and he probably increased the hype once he started playing. but that's just it, the hype became fact. michael jordan was hyped well before he actually lived up to it. and he did eventually, in fact he surpassed it. the hype had to be rewritten. explain to me how the hype for jordan somehow made him less of a player. just ask mars blackman about mike's hype. just ask mike, i mean nike.

anyway, i gotta stop. it's over, carmello is in the playoffs and hopefully learning a lot. 1 for 16 after talking serious trash is embarrassing but it happens. could be one of the bigger eggs layed by such a hyped rookie. lebron is at home wishing he was in the playoffs while putting the trophy up in his new pad.

i hope we see 2006 finals cleveland verse denver.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

melo should win the roy award. he took a team that hasnt been in the playoffs since 1994 into the 1st round in the hardest division of all time. i mean you have the wolves, lakers, spurs, kings, mavs, rockets, grizzles and of corse the nuggets. if any team in the west coast could pull the upset it would be melos team the nuggets.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

*mello*

mello should win
lebron is over rated











only the few can go from zero 2 hero


----------

